#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Gesicht wird rot, Haut spannt und wird sehr warm >

## hofer

Seit einigen Wochen stellt sich bei mir folgendes Syndrom ein:
Mein Gesicht wird rot, die Haut spannt und wird sehr warm.
Gefördert wird dies noch durch Raumwärme und Stress.
Bin ich in kalter Umgebung wird es besser.
Der Blutdruck ist dabei völlig normal!  
Anfangs ging das nur minutenweise, jetzt aber geht das schon morgens los und hört erst abends wieder auf, wenn überhaupt. 
Mein Hausarzt (Internist) konnte im Blutbild nichts finden, was dieses Syndrom auslösen könnte. 
Allergisch ist es auch nicht, da ich schon alles abgestellt habe, das ich im Verdacht hatte.
Habe vorsichtshalber auch schon Allergietabletten genommen. Ohne Erfolg! 
Mein erster Verdacht war eine Medikamentenumstellung. Aber auch hier nehme ich wieder das alte Medikament, und es hat sich nichts geändert. 
Jetzt werde ich noch einmal einen Hautarzt und einen Neurologen aufsuchen.  
Da es bis zu diesen Terminen aber noch 2 Wochen dauert, hoffe ich evtl. auf diesen Weg vorab zu erfahren, was bei mir los ist.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Wie immer der Hinweis, dass eine Ferndiagnose über Internet nicht möglich ist. Aber vielleicht kommt das dem Ganzen nahe: Flush - DocCheck Flexikon
Mach dir aber jetzt keine allzu großen Sorgen. Was häufig ist, ist häufig und was selten ist, ist selten. Lass es aber ruhig weiter abklären. Ich weiß ja nicht was bisher an Diagnostik gelaufen ist.

----------


## hofer

Hallo SkySkySky. 
Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die Interesse an meinen Problem.
Ich hab mir die Seite mal angesehen und ausgedruckt. Werde sie nächste Woche mit zu meinen Arzt nehmen.
Die Geschichten mit dem "Flush" kenne ich auch, nur vergeht der nach einer kurzen Zeit wieder. 
Bei mir beginnt dies zwischenzeitlich morgens und bleibt so bis zum Abend. Ob es nachts auch so ist, weis ich nicht. 
LG hofer

----------

